# Star Trek nächste Woche im Kino. Wer schaut sichs an?



## katielover (3 Mai 2013)

Hi,

wollte mal die Frage in die Runde werfen, wer hier die neue J.J.Abrams Version von Star Trek im Kino gucken wird. Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden.

katielover


----------



## exstence (3 Mai 2013)

Was ist das für eine Frage?!?!?! Natürlich wird der geguckt...


----------



## SevenDays (3 Mai 2013)

logo, werde auch ansehen :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (3 Mai 2013)

Das kommt sich hauptsächlich auf meinen Gesundheitszustand an


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Mai 2013)

Ich gehe zwar selten ins Kino in letzter Zeit , aber der Film ist ein muss fürs Kino , ich gehe definitiv:thumbup:


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (4 Mai 2013)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Mai 2013)

Star Trek sucks 

Star Wars forever


----------



## FCB_Cena (4 Mai 2013)

Star Trek fand ich nie interessant. Dazu kommen noch die durchschnittlichen Darsteller.

Dementsprechend: Ich nicht.


----------



## command (4 Mai 2013)

Ich als lebenslanger Trekkie werde ihn mir wohl ansehen obwohl das Star TRek von JJ nur so heißt aber nicht wirklich Trek ist. Seichte Storyline, viel geballer und alles zu groß (700 m lange Enterprise). Ach ja und Lenseflares. Also alles in allem Transformers mit raumschiffen. Schade, dass sie nicht einfach nach Nemesis weitergemacht haben aber sie mussten ja unbedingt Romulus sprengen, n neues universum erschaffen und dann Vulkan Sprengen.


----------



## bartbart (5 Mai 2013)

ich werde es nicht ansehen da viele dinge nicht stimmen Z.b. hat Spock niemals mit O-hura eine Beziehung geführt und es wurde auch nie gesagt oder irrgendwie angedeutet das die Vulkanieer auf einem neuen Planeten sich nieder gelassen haben......


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Mai 2013)

Die *Star Trek* Serien und Filme gehörten für mich zu meinen beliebtesten Fernsehereignissen. Dann war ich den letzten Film im Kino, um zu konstatieren, daß ich nie zuvor so einen miesen Streifen auf der großen Leinwand gesehen habe.
Eine Action jagte die andere, Schnitte über Schnitte, viel Geblitze und Lärm - als gegen Ende hin die Enterprise über den Bildschirm schoß, wußte ich nicht mehr, dreht sich das Raumschiff, ist das die Kamera oder schlage ich jetzt eine Rolle im Kinosessel?!
Dazu noch eine stumpfsinnige Geschichte vollkommen ohne Logik. Der neue Film - Nein, danke!


----------



## katielover (9 Mai 2013)

bartbart schrieb:


> ich werde es nicht ansehen da viele dinge nicht stimmen Z.b. hat Spock niemals mit O-hura eine Beziehung geführt und es wurde auch nie gesagt oder irrgendwie angedeutet das die Vulkanieer auf einem neuen Planeten sich nieder gelassen haben......



Ganz verstehen tu ich die Aussage nicht. Nachdem doch im neuen Star Trek 1, die Zeitlinie geändert wurde, ist doch alles möglich.

Und wie beim Wetter könnte der Flügelschlag eines Schmetterlings (Die Tötung von Kirks Vater) auch auf andere Personen (und Ereignisse) weitreichende Folgen haben. Zudem ist über das Akademie Leben bisher wenig bekannt gewesen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dieses Wochenende auch unter den Kinogängern


----------



## Orkus (9 Mai 2013)

command schrieb:


> Ich als lebenslanger Trekkie werde ihn mir wohl ansehen obwohl das Star TRek von JJ nur so heißt aber nicht wirklich Trek ist. Seichte Storyline, viel geballer und alles zu groß (700 m lange Enterprise). Ach ja und Lenseflares. Also alles in allem Transformers mit raumschiffen. Schade, dass sie nicht einfach nach Nemesis weitergemacht haben aber sie mussten ja unbedingt Romulus sprengen, n neues universum erschaffen und dann Vulkan Sprengen.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Au ja,das nenne ich gut beschrieben,so wie ich das auch sehe.
Der Film mag "Kinder" faszinieren und Frauen die neue knackige Jungs sehen wollen.
Aber ein Echter eingefleischter "Treki" wird sich diesen Film nicht anschauen,denn er hat nichts in der STAR TREK Reihe zu suchen.

Das wäre so,als würde ich einer Frau eine Gucci Tasche aus Tailand kaufen...nur weil Gucci draufsteht ist das noch lange kein Orginal.

Dem entsprechend schlecht finde ich die Geschichte.

Nichts passt zur original Serie und Kinofilme.Alles künstlich vergrößert,aufgebauscht und ins Extreme überladen,wobei die Geschichte auf der Strecke bleibt.

Nur was für Zuschauer,die mit billigen Kopien leben können und keine ORGINALE mögen.

Für mich zuviel an der Geschichte geschraubt und vermurkst.
Aber wems gefällt,bitte.Doch darf der sich nicht ECHTER TREKI nennen.


----------



## Orkus (9 Mai 2013)

bartbart schrieb:


> ich werde es nicht ansehen da viele dinge nicht stimmen Z.b. hat Spock niemals mit O-hura eine geführt und es wurde auch nie gesagt oder irrgendwie angedeutet das die Vulkanieer auf einem neuen Planeten sich nieder gelassen haben......




:thumbup::thumbup:

Das sehe ich auch so.
Ein völlig verdrehter Teil der Geschichte,
denn kaum hat man etwas mit ZEITREISE und so eingebaut,
bleibt allen Nachfolgern die Option überlassen,
an der Geschichte der Reihe zu drehen wie ihm beliebt.

Man wird in 5-10 Jahren merken,wer zur ALTEN Generation von Trekis gehört,
und wer die NEUE Geschichte bevorzugt...
ich hoffe die neue Fangemeinde lässt sich nicht veräppeln und bleibt klein.


----------



## Orkus (9 Mai 2013)

Flaming Sword schrieb:


> Die *Star Trek* Serien und gehörten für mich zu meinen beliebtesten Fernsehereignissen. Dann war ich den letzten Film im Kino, um zu konstatieren, daß ich nie zuvor so einen miesen Streifen auf der großen Leinwand gesehen habe.
> Eine Action jagte die andere, Schnitte über Schnitte, viel Geblitze und Lärm - als gegen Ende hin die Enterprise über den Bildschirm schoß, wußte ich nicht mehr, dreht sich das Raumschiff, ist das die Kamera oder schlage ich jetzt eine Rolle im Kinosessel?!
> Dazu noch eine stumpfsinnige Geschichte vollkommen ohne Logik. Der neue Film - Nein, danke!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:thx::thx::thx:

Das nenn ich mal AUS DER SEELE geredet.

Ich dachte schon,das nur ich das so sehe,
aber es werden offensichtlich viele mehr ,
die solch eine MISSHANDLUNG an der STORY Linie für SCHROTT
und überzogenen Kommerz halten.

Doch es gibt LEIDER tatsächlich noch ne Menge an Zuschauer,
die den Unterschied nicht erkennen,
weil sie nur auf die AKTION und vielen verwirrenden SCHNITTE achten.

In manchen Szenen ist es ja so sehr geschnitten worden,
das es an das Flackern einer Stroposkoplampe erinnert ( das Blitzeding in der Disco).

Aber Hauptsache das Popcorn schmeckt und das Bier bleibt kalt,
wer achtet da bitte auf die Geschichte...(Sarkasmus)


----------



## katielover (19 Mai 2013)

Ich zieh mich hiermit offiziell aus der Diskussion zurück.


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

It's just Ok,not good,not bad


----------



## razorblade89 (29 Mai 2013)

War noch nie ein großer Star Trek Fan, von daher eher weniger.


----------



## Pellaeon (28 Juni 2013)

Der zweite Teil ist zumindest besser als der erste was die Story angeht. Trotzdem gefällt auch mir so einiges nicht. Das Zusammenspiel der Crew ist wieder sehr gut, das hat mir auch schon im ersten Teil gefallen. Aber nur das ist mir auch zu wenig. Ich verstehe warum sie im ersten Teil diesen Zeitsprung gemacht haben, weniger Ballast und Verwicklungen, auf die man achten muß. Aber es fehlt einem irgendwie die Basis, um diese Crew richtig zu mögen. Es fehlt die Serie davor. Bei Kirk (Shatner) und Picard hatte man 69 bzw. 178 Serienfolgen in der man die Crew kennenlernen konnte, jetzt fehlt einem das. Und mit diesen Schauspielern wird es auch nie eine Serie geben, dafür sind die meisten zu bekannt oder erfolgreich. Sie hätten Archer (Scott Bakula) die Kinofilme geben sollen, aber dann wären sie vermutlich nicht so erfolgreich geworden.


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

gesehn war hammer geil!


----------

